# and this grandma is how you suck eggs



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Areyourcarmirrorsadjustedcorrectly~Lorr~3-03-2010.wmv


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

?????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

http://gabihil.posterous.com/are-your-car-mirrors-adjusted-correctlylorr3

But don't get over excited . . . yawn!!!!


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

It may seem obvious but it took me a long time before I started to adjust my mirrors like that.

Anyone got a video on opening a car door on a windy day. I would like to run it on displays in supermarkets!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thank's zeb none too good at this technical stuff, but i can adjust my mirrors


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rugbyken said:


> thank's zeb none too good at this technical stuff, but i can adjust my mirrors


I thought I could before, but after falling asleep halfway through the video clip I'm not so sure! :roll: :lol:

You were right about Grandma!! :roll:

Dave


----------

